# Quest Bar Pumpkin Pie Flavor Review



## trodizzle (Oct 5, 2015)

I just ordered a few boxes of these today since they are only out for a limited (whatever that means) time. I ordered directly from the Quest website using a 20% off coupon code (code SSS) which pays for shipping plus a little more. I hope they're on point.


----------



## mickems (Oct 5, 2015)

I saw those at Vitamin Shoppe. It may be limited because it's a seasonal flavor. I love pumpkin. Especially cheesecake. Let us know how they taste, Dizz.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 5, 2015)

I just got an email from A1, I was seriously considering buying some. I make a homemade pumpkin pie every year for Thanksgiving


----------



## Milo (Oct 5, 2015)

Could never get into the Quest bars. They seem very dry. Like a clumped up wod of protein powder.


----------



## MS1605 (Oct 6, 2015)

and im all like...


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 6, 2015)

Milo said:


> Could never get into the Quest bars. They seem very dry. Like a clumped up wod of protein powder.



^^^ THIS ^^^ Exactly this.


----------



## curtisvill (Oct 13, 2015)

So a box of these just arrived at the house so I had to try one.  Man, are these good!  I like the crunchy texture and they are not to sweet.  I will order a couple of more boxes since they are limited.  Get them while they are hot!


----------



## trodizzle (Oct 13, 2015)

curtisvill said:


> So a box of these just arrived at the house so I had to try one.  Man, are these good!  I like the crunchy texture and they are not to sweet.  I will order a couple of more boxes since they are limited.  Get them while they are hot!



Yep, 3.5 boxes in my cupboard right now. Personally i think they are a little sharp on the sweetness. But a nice new bar style is welcome.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 14, 2015)

Octoberfest halloween pumpkins and oingo boingo! 

The best month of the year, my girl wants to party all the time

Party all the time party all the time yahoo go pumpkin!







[/IMG]


----------



## maxnout (Nov 6, 2015)

definitely one of the best flavors. Too bad this is only a seasonal flavor


----------



## conan (Nov 7, 2015)

Wow, I must be the odd ball out.  I thought these tasted like shit. 

They had to be one of the worst Quest flavors I've ever had.


----------



## jojo58 (Nov 7, 2015)

I eat the quest bars all of the time. my nutritionalist turned me on to them. I like the cinnabon ones. hope it works out! I am ordering some today!


----------



## jojo58 (Nov 7, 2015)

The SSS code got me 10% off


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 20, 2016)

This is a pretty darn good deal for 12 free $2.25 bars. I jumped on it.


----------



## Rage Strength (Feb 23, 2016)

A little pricey, but definitely the best flavor of them all! First box I got was demolished within days haha! I generally prefer to steer clear of bars or powders for the most part though these days..


----------



## bigben66 (Feb 23, 2016)

I know the macros probably aren't as tidy in comparison...

But you NEED to try the BSN Syntha-6 rocky road or cookies and crème protein bars...

They are just too nice to be good for you!

I agree with the negative comments on the texture of Quest bars... not my bag at all


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 23, 2016)

bigben66 said:


> I know the macros probably aren't as tidy in comparison...
> 
> But you NEED to try the BSN Syntha-6 rocky road or cookies and crème protein bars...
> 
> ...



I don't think we can get those in the US. Every site that comes up when I google those are in the UK. I guess it's something you have that we don't here yet.


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 23, 2016)

Rage Strength said:


> A little pricey, but definitely the best flavor of them all! First box I got was demolished within days haha! I generally prefer to steer clear of bars or powders for the most part though these days..



Everything in moderation. I find they are useful for me when I want a dessert or sweet fix and don't want to blow my diet.


----------

